

Bokken – Open-Source Reverse Code Engineering - _pdp_
http://bokken.re/index.html

======
boxfire
I would LOVE to see some form of PANDA integration with a tool like this.
[https://github.com/moyix/panda](https://github.com/moyix/panda) Having this
kind of analysis on a PANDA replay / snapshot would be great.

The combination of the two would be a perfect reverse engineering toolbox.
This is great on its own and to use side by side though.

------
whitten
The Inguma penetrate and testing framework also is using bokken. The FAQ is
here:
[https://inguma.eu/projects/inguma/wiki/FAQ](https://inguma.eu/projects/inguma/wiki/FAQ)

------
grundprinzip
Anybody knows if there is support for LLVM IR code as well? What would be good
alternatives here?

~~~
jcranmer
Dagger, Fracture, and MCSema are three projects that directly try to decompile
to LLVM IR. The Binary Analysis Platform can also export to LLVM IR.

------
jpmonette
This reminds me a lot of IDA's interface on Windows. Wish it was easier to
install.

~~~
solidpy
All it took for me was a `yaourt bokken`. I love Arch.

------
rasz_pl
Is it only for static code analysis, or can you link it with a debugger/vm
like you can IDA Pro with qemu?

~~~
sounds
It uses radare2 behind the scenes, so I think you can do it but it might not
be as pretty as you expect.

------
fiveoak
Pretty cool, I wonder how the features compare to IDA pro. The graph view from
the screenshots looks nice.

------
fractalsight
GTK for a new project instead of QT? Really? When GTK looks and feels like
absolute crap on anything that's not Linux (and some would argue Linux too)...

Who ever thought this was a good idea needs to seriously re-evaluate the
situation. Such a shame.

~~~
vsl
That's rich. GTK+ doesn't pretend to be seriously cross-platform. Qt does but
looks horrible on anything but KDE. It tries to mimic native UI but enters the
uncanny valley and is immediately noticeable as a fake. Particularly horrid on
OS X.

Don't lecture us on a technical choice you don't understand.

------
icholy
This is fantastic!

------
nikmobi
I was really looking forward to trying this, until I read that the homebrew
installation is broken and the manual installation requires installing a
handful of dependencies.

~~~
sounds
It shouldn't take too long for me to whip up a homebrew formula for this. Do
you want one?

~~~
nikmobi
if you're willing to do it I'd love that! I should probably familiarize myself
with creating formulas at some point, though.

